# OpenVZ VPS high load cause



## ICPH (May 31, 2015)

Hello,

on OpenVZ VPS (apache webserver) when running "top" command, i have average average 75% CPU idle, around 60% RAM free and %wa value (HDD I/O) is at zero

Load grows to around 20.00 +

what else please should i check to find out which limit need to be increased on VPS please?

CPU, RAM, limits looks good as mentioned above


----------



## KuJoe (May 31, 2015)

I'm thinking the rest of the node is taxed so any minor usage will look bad from your VPS.


I have a VPS with an LET provider where if you run adduser it will spike the load to 10+ for 5-10 minutes, same with any vi usage. It's because the node is poorly managed and not a reflection of my VPS usage.


----------



## DomainBop (May 31, 2015)

> on OpenVZ VPS* (apache webserver)* when running "top" command, i have average average 75% CPU idle, around 60% RAM free and %wa value (HDD I/O) is at zero
> 
> *Load grows to around 20.00 +*


If you're running Apache my guess would be you're getting hit with brute force attacks, hackerbots which are causing the load spikes.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 1, 2015)

Contact your provider, there is likely an abusive neighboring container or a failed drive.


----------



## ICPH (Jun 2, 2015)

Rest of the VPSs load averages looking good on node. These values appears to be decent, only 3 VPS has load over 1.00 and they dont have load higher than 3.00.

There is more than 10 visitors opening an webpage at a time on mentioned VPS, but as mentioned "top" results dont looks like something is exhausted on that VPS.


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 5, 2015)

ICPH said:


> Rest of the VPSs load averages looking good on node. These values appears to be decent, only 3 VPS has load over 1.00 and they dont have load higher than 3.00.
> 
> There is more than 10 visitors opening an webpage at a time on mentioned VPS, but as mentioned "top" results dont looks like something is exhausted on that VPS.



Sounds like a failing drive. Run a smart long test on all of your drives. It's common for a VPS or few which has some data on a bad sector to have insane load before the drive dies.  The other VPS's might not have a very high load


----------

